# preparing for nitrous



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

So I was looking for some performance and realized that Trubo is quite costly, and I can't smog the sr20det that I really want, but I want some kick, so I was wondering what I need to do to get my engine ready for nitrous, I'm getting ready to hit 100k and my engine runs as strong as when I bought it at 80k, I have nothing done to it whatsoever except a wai thats it, thanks for the help, also if you have any recommendations, also I don't know but will I have space for the bottle with a system in? I don't know if it will fit in with all my stereo stuff I have, just some questions, I appreciate the help thanks again


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

go with n.o.s directport.....all you will need to do is purchase a ignition box and some spark plugs....im currently using a hi-6 with an msd blaster2 coil, champion spark plugs one full point colder....from there all you will need to do is retard the ignition....you can put your bottle in the back seat or in the front seat....i safely used a 120 shot and a 160 shot.....the only catch is you need to shift really fast


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I forgot to mention, until I do a swap I am stuck with the GA16, so I don't think I can go with the 120 shot, but I was thinking around a 50 shot would be nice, thanks for any help guys


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

oh then try a 80 shot direct.....i heard the bottom end on the ga16de is pretty reliable too.....just a thought


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *I forgot to mention, until I do a swap I am stuck with the GA16, so I don't think I can go with the 120 shot, but I was thinking around a 50 shot would be nice, thanks for any help guys *


A 50-70 shot is the most thats safe with a GA16. I am going to be working with JWT soon on a ECU controled system much like the SR20. Unfortuantly it wil lneed an injector change.

Mike


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE, I MAY JUST WAIT UNTIL THE COMPUTER CONTROLLED VERSION IF THATS GOING TO BE IN THE WORKS, JUST TO BE SAFE AND ALL THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

well direct port nitrous allready has the gas part handled. the kit tells you which gas jets to use with how ever may shots you need....from there all you need to do is retard the ignition and get some colder plugs....also have you changed your clutch yet?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

HAVE NOT REPLACED WITH STRONGER CLUTCH DOES HAVE A NEW CLUTCH WITH ABOUT 13K MILES ON IT, AND AS FAR AS RETARDING TIMING, HOW MUCH?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *HAVE NOT REPLACED WITH STRONGER CLUTCH DOES HAVE A NEW CLUTCH WITH ABOUT 13K MILES ON IT, AND AS FAR AS RETARDING TIMING, HOW MUCH? *


About 4 degrees with a 60 shot depending on how good the gas in yiour area is.

The stock clutch will proably smoke.

Mike


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A REPLACEMENT CLUTCH, OR SHOULD I WAIT UNTIL I TRACH THE FIRST ONE? ALSO IS CALIFORNIA GAS SO DON'T HAVE MUCH CHOICE, UNLESS ADD AN OCTANE BOOSTER IN THE TANK EACH FILL UP


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *ANY SUGGESTIONS ON A REPLACEMENT CLUTCH, OR SHOULD I WAIT UNTIL I TRACH THE FIRST ONE? ALSO IS CALIFORNIA GAS SO DON'T HAVE MUCH CHOICE, UNLESS ADD AN OCTANE BOOSTER IN THE TANK EACH FILL UP *


As a tip don't type in all caps, its considered rude on the internet.

You might have to retard more like 6 degrees on crappy california gas.

The JWT Stageb 3 clutch with the double diapharam might be needed as a GA16 has a pretty small disc.

Mike


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

the bottle will fit in the trunk with a system in it. i have 2 12's and two amps and my bottle fits fine

one of the pictures in this link shows the setup i have

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=skooter&album_id=97628


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *A 50-70 shot is the most thats safe with a GA16. I am going to be working with JWT soon on a ECU controled system much like the SR20. Unfortuantly it wil lneed an injector change.
> 
> Mike *


What is the limiting factor here? Say you wanted to go with a 100 shot direct port system with an upgraded fuel pump and whatever other accesories you needed, what would you have to worry about breaking? This would be with 93 octane on a stock ecu.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm curious becasue a friend of a friend (teamslow member I met at out meet in ATL who has a 50 shot on his B13 SE-R) ran a 100 shot on his B13 SE with i/h/e for a while and supposedly ran a 12.6 on nitto 555r's. He never had any problems while he had the car, although I'm still waiting to find out how long he had it on there, and how many bottles he went through.


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

how about axles, burned piston,....thrown rod.....clutch....this is what Ive seen from people juicing up too much on stock engines and drive trains.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well...someone awhile back used 100 shot on a sotck ga16 except for fuel system upgrades and the bolt ons. it rana mid 13 i think...the only time anything went wrong according to his article is when he forgot to retard the timing back after he reinstalled his kit. oh and im sure he had an upgraded clutch too. im gonna be spraying 100-150 shot soon, but not before i upgrade alot of things...mainly being forged pistons and arp rod bolts.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> *What is the limiting factor here? Say you wanted to go with a 100 shot direct port system with an upgraded fuel pump and whatever other accesories you needed, what would you have to worry about breaking? This would be with 93 octane on a stock ecu. *


I think the rods. The GA rods are sort of wimpy.

Mike


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *I think the rods. The GA rods are sort of wimpy.
> 
> Mike *


The GA16 has forged rods doesn't it? So anyway, would that be it, or is there anything else?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

do you think that I would have the same problems with NOS in my Max? I have been thinking about it but really have no experience with NOS. I know where to buy the kits but that is about it. 

Also the MTBE that is in California gas shouldn't really affect the octane rating. It is the California Emmissions in the car itself that screw with your performance.


----------

